# linux et clavier Mac



## MacMario (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
Suis pas sur d'être au bon endroit, mais bon... 
Voila , J'ai un powermac G4 bi 1.25  sous Panther 10.3.9 avec un clavier Wireless keyboard.
et je test la version ubuntu6.10 de linux en live cd avant de peut-être l'installer sur un dd externe WD 
je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le clavier.je ne vois rien non plus dans les options ou il y a la liste déroulante des clavier 
J'ai même changer les accus du clavier...:rose: 
enfin si vous avez des idées...

Merci!


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2007)

MacMario a dit:


> Bonjour
> Suis pas sur d'être au bon endroit, mais bon...
> Voila , J'ai un powermac G4 bi 1.25  sous Panther 10.3.9 avec un clavier Wireless keyboard.
> et je test la version ubuntu6.10 de linux en live cd avant de peut-être l'installer sur un dd externe WD
> ...


http://linuxfr.org/~bersace/23699.html

http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_v4.html



PS: tu devrais mettre Ubuntu &#224; jour, on en est &#224; la 7.04


----------



## MacMario (6 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour les liens
ok pour la 7.04
Maintenant je vais voir pour le clavier


----------



## ArkSeth (6 Septembre 2007)

Il y a aussi ce lien-là 

Le forum Ubuntu.fr contient une section dédiée aux utilisateurs de la version Mac de la distribution


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Septembre 2007)

Ubuntu 7 marche même très bien avec le nouveau clavier de l'iMac (contrairement à Fedora et Mandriva).


----------

